# Jazz (you know it).



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, the Jazz lose the first game. So much for an undefeated season.
Do you think they should fire the new coach already? -O,-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

O-2 Don't give up. Give the new coach time. Probably one of the worse performances by a Jazz team ever. How do you make something out of nothing?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The Jazz are going to struggle all year....they play no defense and they have a long ways to go offensively before they will consistently score. Trey Burke is NOT the point guard of the future and Hayward was drastically overpaid. Rudy Gobert, for all his improvements, is a huge liability offensively and will be taken advantage of on the defensive end when teams pull him away from the basket. Enes Kanter needs to follow the free agency train out of Utah because he can't defend and doesn't fit in Snyder's offense. Right now, the jury is still out on Exum, the Jazz need to resign Burks, and Favors is solid. I am also puzzled as to why Evans can't get off the bench in a blowout loss (He also doesn't fit the Jazz system and can't spread the floor, but either does Gobert and Kanter)--the guy had one of the highest PERs on the Jazz team last year...!?

I hate to say it, but the truth is that Snyder probably will not do much better than Corbin did....right now the talent just isn't there. I just hope we some player development in Exum, Hayward, Favors, and Gobert. I also hope Lindsey has the wherewithal to see that Burke ain't got it and Kenter doesn't either!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't see wasting money on watching the Jazz play.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

When it comes to the jazz .Stop setting your expectations so high and you won't be disappointed.O|*:mrgreen: I like watching them play .It's just not the same as Stockton to Malone days. They will win it all someday:flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no Henny Penny, the sky is falling! New coach, new schemes, young roster and losses to two playoff teams. Possible two of the top four playoff teams. Give it a little time and let's see what happens, I think we improve and take a step forward this year. (Guess I'm an optimist.) 
I think Trey will become the point guard of the future, he has a desire to win and a decent set of skills. His lack of size may give the Jazz some leverage in keeping him here after his rookie contract expires. I agree with the opinions on Kanter. He is lower mid level talent at best. I think the Jazz did well to pass on the extension until the year passes then they get him at a lower price. Gobert needs about 50 pounds of muscle but his sheer size alone helps, much like Eaton of years past. He was an absolute liability on D but made people think twice about penetrating. Booker is a stud in my opinion, at least to this point. He's one player who plays bigger than he is. I like the fact they signed Alec also, about the best we could hope for money wise.
That all being said, I pray the defense improves. It is eerily similar to our Corbin years.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I can't see wasting money on watching the Jazz play.


:first::amen:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

One benefit of losing however, we get to hear from highndry again!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What does this say about Phoenix then ?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, they won! :shock:
Sorry, I'll back off. I just can't get excited about the Jazz.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Packfish said:


> What does this say about Phoenix then ?


Phoenix is likely a playoff team. Must have been an off night for them (it was the 2nd game in back to back games after having beaten the Spurs the night before).


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rspeters said:


> Phoenix is likely a playoff team. Must have been an off night for them (it was the 2nd game in back to back games after having beaten the Spurs the night before).


Man give the Jazz a break! It's all Utah has and you need to embrace them. It's the best they've looked in 10 years. (which I understand, isn't saying alot). Personally I enjoy all the new faces. Only guy I'll miss is Milsap. I may sound crazy, but I do not miss DWill. I would also like a trade for the overpriced mophead.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Not trying to talk bad about the Jazz, just mentioning that the Suns should be good this year.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, Jazz were able to hold onto a 16 point lead and win with a last second shot. Good job Jazz. I didn't see the game, but I watched the KSL highlights. The Jazz looked pretty good--moving the ball and playing like a real team. Now, if they can just get a lead and keep it a lead.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea this scoring back and forth should not be allowed in sports anymore it makes it so hard to predict the finish.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You could be a Cleveland fan- I lived there for 18 years- no one knows disappointment Like I do- Yea Browns- they have built LeBron up to be the second coming- Ohio has been on cloud nine- big disappointment coming back to reality if they don't improve.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Hey, Jazz were able to hold onto a 16 point lead and win with a last second shot. Good job Jazz. I didn't see the game, but I watched the KSL highlights. The Jazz looked pretty good--moving the ball and playing like a real team. Now, if they can just get a lead and keep it a lead.


Totally agree. I think that will be a big part of their growth through the year. I believe there was more ball movement in this game than all of the games last year. (Maybe Combined). They did let the Cav's back into it but that's going to happen. I'm glad we caught them early, I think if Irving ever learns to pass to the other two all-stars (especially LeBron) the Cav's will be legitimate contenders. They, like us, will need to learn to play defense for all four quarters.
Good win!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great win vs. San Antonio, and on a back to back no less. Only frustrating part is seeing them play well for 4 quarters makes me wonder why the don't do it more often. I was wondering about our direction after the 9 game losing streak and while one game isn't a fix I really hope they're learning and growing. Defense has to improve immensely or we will have many more streaks of the losing variety.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, and I'm usually a true fan......But oh my Gawd they SUCK OUT LOUD!!!!!
It's just like congress. We need to fire the whole bunch and start fresh! I can't even watch the pathetic mess. Utah needs to demand something better or just sell the team and cut the losses. It's actually embarrassing to see. How in Hades' Bathroom are they selling any tickets? If they don't get a superstar or a bunch of true talent soon how could they possibly sell any future season tickets? 
They just look hopeless at this point. Utah truly deserves more than Jazz management has given them. Cheap bastads. Charge rediculous prices for tickets and passes but give little back. Sick!
I know my feelings have changed 180 degrees from a few posts back but I've had a gutful of halfarsed effort. I'll start watching again if I hear of them winning a two-game streak.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> Sorry, and I'm usually a true fan......But oh my Gawd they SUCK OUT LOUD!!!!!
> It's just like congress. We need to fire the whole bunch and start fresh! I can't even watch the pathetic mess. Utah needs to demand something better or just sell the team and cut the losses. It's actually embarrassing to see. How in Hades' Bathroom are they selling any tickets? If they don't get a superstar or a bunch of true talent soon how could they possibly sell any future season tickets?
> They just look hopeless at this point. Utah truly deserves more than Jazz management has given them. Cheap bastads. Charge rediculous prices for tickets and passes but give little back. Sick!
> I know my feelings have changed 180 degrees from a few posts back but I've had a gutful of halfarsed effort. I'll start watching again if I hear of them winning a two-game streak.


Wow bg, I thought you were a little more invested in the team than this. I agree they have had some terrible stretches but read what the "experts" are saying. This is indeed a process and to my eyes its pitifully slow but those with true insight say things are indeed getting better. They have to find a way to play a full game every night, give a lot more effort on d and keep executing the offense rather that holding the ball but lets give it a chance. 
As to not giving back, you did see the piece on the young fellow they signed to a day contract, no? That melted my heart. Plus they are always visiting primary children's hospital and sick kids all over. Have to disagree on them not giving anything back.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Sorry, and I'm usually a true fan......But oh my Gawd they SUCK OUT LOUD!!!!!
> It's just like congress. We need to fire the whole bunch and start fresh! I can't even watch the pathetic mess. Utah needs to demand something better or just sell the team and cut the losses. It's actually embarrassing to see. How in Hades' Bathroom are they selling any tickets? If they don't get a superstar or a bunch of true talent soon how could they possibly sell any future season tickets?
> They just look hopeless at this point. Utah truly deserves more than Jazz management has given them. Cheap bastads. Charge rediculous prices for tickets and passes but give little back. Sick!
> I know my feelings have changed 180 degrees from a few posts back but I've had a gutful of halfarsed effort. I'll start watching again if I hear of them winning a two-game streak.


Two in a row on the road so fire up the tube


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, you're right. They give back. I feel bad about my harsh post.
And guess what, they won two in a row!!! I'll give 'em another chance. Guess I love them again.:?


----------

